# Lighting for home videos?



## DMITPHOTO (Aug 15, 2012)

I've been filming a lot recently at home with my 5d3 because it has the ability to have the high iso and still keep good quality. But, I'd like to get 1-2 continues lights, probably fluorescent, that will produce good light so I can flim with different cameras and not have to worry about it being to dark.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Aug 15, 2012)

Well, if you want to go really cheap you can get some decent enough wide (maybe full, not sure) spectrum CFL's from your local big box home improvement store, or online. I'm referring to the EcoSmart CFL full spectrum bulb. Probably not the best, but decent enough. You can also pick up a fairly cheap 1 or 2 light kit from your local camera store which will have a real correct fluorescent bulb, and output more light bulb for bulb than the CFL's I mentioned. Probably cost $200-400 for a basic kit. You can, of course, go much, much higher. You'll may still need to keep the ISO up somewhat in order to get a smaller aperture so you don't run into problems keeping your subject in focus as much.


----------



## DMITPHOTO (Aug 15, 2012)

Ok I'll have to check, because I use speedlights for portraits so don't really want to spend a ton when I won't be using them for portraits! But I'll look into a kit


----------



## Lawliet (Aug 16, 2012)

Think about DIY KinoFlo 4Banks - get some 4ft lights with electronic ballasts(no flickering or color shifts even at 1/8000s in photography!) and fit them with 9x0 or Philips Graphica/Osram Colorproof tubes. The last two options have a CRI>95.
Cost me about 15$ per bank/tube + whatever you use for structure and mounting.


----------



## Menace (Aug 26, 2012)

A friend of mine uses continuous LED lights for his video - they are available in various sizes depending on you need and budget.

Cheers


----------

